# electric fences and how to teach your horse



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We always zap the escape artists every time we have to fix fence. Usually I like to entice them with grain over the wire so they figure it out themselves, but I will resort to actually taking a top strand gate wire and touching their nose with it if I have to. Once they KNOW it's electric, they're usually pretty good about staying in, but they need a refresher course if it breaks and they manage to figure out it's not zapping anymore.

Make sure it's visible - we tie neon colored tape every foot on the wire itself the entire way around so the they have something to see and adjust their depth perception to - we've had horses go through wire fencing before because they simply can't see it, especially in a new place when they get running.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

We use the wide white tape and once our horses each touched it, they stay away from it. Even if its not on they give it a wide berth. We had mules behind us that were fence fighting, we put up the fence and turned it on, the mules were being pushy as usual and one touched the fence with his nose. I loved the look on his face as he was running backwards. No issues now, they all stay away from it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Visibility is key. Anymore, I like the rope or tape types simply because they are very visible, even in the dark of night. I always just put mine up and then turn the horses out in it. They will figure it out for themselves. Pokey was our big fence tester and developed the habit of just walking through the fence whenver he felt like it. After I put up the electric, he tested it like twice and now will not touch it to save his life.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Visibility is key. Anymore, I like the rope or tape types simply because they are very visible, even in the dark of night.


I agree. I started out thinking that electric tape/rope wouldn't be as secure as wire, but have come to really prefer the electrobraid type rope. Just two strands keep everyone safe and secure.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I prefer the plain old electric fence wire, we tie landscape tape on it for the visibility. Make sure that you have a long grounding rod. We use a 6' grounding rod, and drive it to where only about 6" are left above the ground. Also, make sure the ground around the grounding rod stays moist. This will make sure the fence gets a better charge. As the ground dries out, the fence will deliver less of a zap to the horses. Also, make sure that your charger is for livestock, not the kind for dogs or smaller animals, those do not offer enough of a charge to keep large animals in them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you don't already have a charger, this is the one that I have and I have been very impressed with it so far. It is also one of the cheapest solar chargers I was able to find.
Fi-Shock 4-Volt Solar Shock Fencer - Horse.com


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I too use the electrobraid fence--durable and visible. All my horses were already exposed to electric fences in their previous homes, but we still walked the perimeter of the fence before releasing them into the pasture for the first time. The height of the fence is a biggie. Our neighbors have one strand about 3 feet off the ground (within a perimeter fence), and that seems like a good height for their horses. My fence is 4-4.5 feet high with 3 strands (2 hot, 1 ground).

They generally respect the boundaries of the fence...except for Patches, of course. The little guy routinely tests it. Yesterday he decided to check if it was on (purposely--stretched out his neck and used his lips to play with it). 5000 volts went though him and he nearly went through me. Ouch. :-x I think I may turn off the fence when I am out there from now on!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

With my baby, when he first hit it... instead of running away from it... he ran throught it. Did it about 3 times and kept taking the fence down. And it was the white tape. SO I put a halter and lead on him... walked him to the fence and stepped away from him.... when he stuck his nose out and hit it... and went to go foward (through it), I pulled him back. And I did that with him till he went away from it not through it.


----------

